# Pixel auslesen



## gnom69 (27. Dez 2006)

Hallo ich wollte mal fragen ob es mit java möglich ist ein bestimmten pixel (Per Koordinatennetz) der auf dem Bildschirm angezeigt wird (kein bild das gespeichert wurde) auszulesen, mit einer Farbe zu vergleichen und dann bestimmte aktionen durchzuführen. Da ich mit Java noch nicht Programmiert habe wollte ich wissen ob es überhaupt möglich ist 
bevor ich mich ganz einlese.

Ich bin natürlich kein Totalanfänger und beherrsche PHP und die Grundkenntnisse von c++
also bite nicht so Antworten wie ich soll erst andere Sachen Programmieren bevor ich soetwas schweres anfange(mache ich sowieso).


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (27. Dez 2006)

Solange es die eigene Applikation ist: ja.
Einen Pixel vom Bildschirm, der nicht von der eigenen Applikation dargestellt wurde: nicht ohne weiteres.


----------



## gnom69 (2. Jan 2007)

Erstmal bedanke ich mich für die Antwort dafür habe ich noch eine Frage:
Was wird alles benötigt um eine andere applikation auszulesen?

Gibt es eine einfache Funktion um den Druck einer Taste "Vorzutäuschen"
so das der PC den Tastendruck direkt auswerten kann.

Hoffe auf schenle Antwort


----------



## Wildcard (3. Jan 2007)

Schau dir die Klasse Robot an.


----------

